# Both Minis suddenly stopped connecting to my Roamio!!



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

The minis have been connection just fine over Moca network. Today 10/13/21 they both failed to connect to my Roamia. Numerous reboots and setups to both minis and to Roamio and the router and forced connection to Tivo service yielded nothing. I then connected a 50 foot ethernet cable to one of the minis and change to configuration from moca to ethernet and it still won't connect. 
Is anyone having the same problem connecting Minis? Thanks.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Can you provide more details about your wiring?

What device is the MoCA Bridge to the Network?

What's your Coax like? Splitters?

Does your Router have built-in MoCA?

-KP


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

kpeters59 said:


> Can you provide more details about your wiring?
> 
> What device is the MoCA Bridge to the Network?
> 
> ...


 Cable is split 4 with 1 going to Romeo and 2 going to Minis and 1 going to Router. Router does not have built in Moca. Roamio has *a built-in MoCA network adapter.*


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

So, you're using the TiVo as the MoCA Bridge?

Can you power off the Mini's and re-run Network setup on the Roamio, choosing "Set up as a MoCA Bridge"?

Then, once the Roamio has a valid IP, plug in one of the Mini's and re-run Network Setup on it. Pick the appropriate settings for your current connection method for the Mini.

Once that works, repeat for the 2nd Mini.

-KP


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dhansx said:


> The minis have been connection just fine over Moca network. Today 10/13/21 they both failed to connect to my Roamia. Numerous reboots and setups to both minis and to Roamio and the router and forced connection to Tivo service yielded nothing. I then connected a 50 foot ethernet cable to one of the minis and change to configuration from moca to ethernet and it still won't connect.
> Is anyone having the same problem connecting Minis? Thanks.


How many devices do you have registered with your TiVo account?

Scott


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Ive got the same issue.... All was well last night (Wed) and this morning none of my 3 minis will connect to their Tivo Hosts. Two of the minis are ethernet connected and the other is MOCA. The TiVo hosts are ethernet connected and one of them is the MOCA bridge. All three of the minis can connect to the TiVO service OK so the network communications is OK... So Im confused... did TiVo push out something?

Oh... and the 3 minis are different generations... one gen 1, one gen 2 and one Lux. All are running the latest experience. Changing host DVR makes no difference.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dhansx said:


> The minis have been connection just fine over Moca network. Today 10/13/21 they both failed to connect to my Roamia. Numerous reboots and setups to both minis and to Roamio and the router and forced connection to Tivo service yielded nothing. I then connected a 50 foot ethernet cable to one of the minis and change to configuration from moca to ethernet and it still won't connect.
> Is anyone having the same problem connecting Minis? Thanks.


When you say 'it wont connect' what exactly do you mean? I assume you mean it wont connect to the Romio host so you can see shows recorded on the Romio. Can you successfully force a service connection on the mini? On my issue, even though the mini wont 'see' the host, the mini CAN do a TiVo service connection telling me that the network connection IS working...


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I just fired up my Mini for the first time in about 6 months. Still connects to my Roamio via Moca fine. But mine does not have built in Moca. All running TE4.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

More info... I went to one of my TiVo's and attempted to look at the shows on the other TiVo (devices selection in my shows)... When I do this it sees my other tivo but when I select it, it says 'Not in Your Account' V106. Looks like TiVo has screwed up their accounting system and the boxes dont know they are all on the same account.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

HerronScott said:


> How many devices do you have registered with your TiVo account?
> 
> Scott


I've had Tivo since it started. Is there a limit? On the Tivo website I have 15 Active Devices and 3 Inactive Devices!! Of the 15 Active Devices I have 3 Roamios and 4 minis (spread in 2 houses since we are "snowbirds"). The other 8 devices I no longer use and I gave them away. Is there a way I can remove those devices online?


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

kpeters59 said:


> So, you're using the TiVo as the MoCA Bridge?
> 
> Can you power off the Mini's and re-run Network setup on the Roamio, choosing "Set up as a MoCA Bridge"?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I did exactly what you said and the Minls still could not see or connect to the Roamio.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

SCSIRAID said:


> When you say 'it wont connect' what exactly do you mean? I assume you mean it wont connect to the Romio host so you can see shows recorded on the Romio. Can you successfully force a service connection on the mini? On my issue, even though the mini wont 'see' the host, the mini CAN do a TiVo service connection telling me that the network connection IS working...


Thanks for responding. Both Minis won't connect to my Roamio host to see live or recorded shows. But it does connect using a forced connection on the Mini to the Tivo Service.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

SCSIRAID said:


> Ive got the same issue.... All was well last night (Wed) and this morning none of my 3 minis will connect to their Tivo Hosts. Two of the minis are ethernet connected and the other is MOCA. The TiVo hosts are ethernet connected and one of them is the MOCA bridge. All three of the minis can connect to the TiVO service OK so the network communications is OK... So Im confused... did TiVo push out something?
> 
> Oh... and the 3 minis are different generations... one gen 1, one gen 2 and one Lux. All are running the latest experience. Changing host DVR makes no difference.


Thanks for responding. It is helpful that both of us are having the same problem. When we called Tivo yesterday they said there is a limit on how many devices each household can have. Maybe they are starting to enforce the rule. I have a lot of old Tivo devices. Just curious if you log on to Tivo how many Active Devices do you have?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dhansx said:


> Thanks for responding. It is helpful that both of us are having the same problem. When we called Tivo yesterday they said there is a limit on how many devices each household can have. Maybe they are starting to enforce the rule. I have a lot of old Tivo devices. Just curious if you log on to Tivo how many Active Devices do you have?


I have 18 devices on the account which includes 3 4K streamers and two dead minis which went to the trash.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

SCSIRAID said:


> I have 18 devices on the account which includes 3 4K streamers and two dead minis which went to the trash.


 I saw this on another thread so I will call Tivo today and remove some of my 15 Active devices from my account until I get down to below 12. If it works I will let you know.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

dhansx said:


> I saw this on another thread so I will call Tivo today and remove some of my 15 Active devices from my account until I get down to below 12. If it works I will let you know.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

Tivo said they have a limit of 12 devices.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

TiVo confirmed its something they pushed out recently that hard limits an account to 12 devices... on with them now moving stuff to another account.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

SCSIRAID said:


> TiVo confirmed its something they pushed out recently that hard limits an account to 12 devices... on with them now moving stuff to another account.


It would have been nice if Tivo emailed us ahead of time to warn us that our Tivos would suddenly stop working if we exceeded 12. A lot of people are spending hours trying to figure what went wrong.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dhansx said:


> It would have been nice if Tivo emailed us ahead of time to warn us that our Tivos would suddenly stop working if we exceeded 12. A lot of people are spending hours trying to figure what went wrong.


Agree 100%. I asked the agent if they were getting lots of calls on this and she said YES.... The one thing Im wondering, the TiVos at my other place that I moved to the new account... will they lose any recordings?

Update: TiVo says recordings on moved devices won't be impacted.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

SCSIRAID said:


> Agree 100%. I asked the agent if they were getting lots of calls on this and she said YES.... The one thing Im wondering, the TiVos at my other place that I moved to the new account... will they lose any recordings?


Most customers would think there is a technical issue with their non-working Tivos not an account issue. Another way to communicate would be a New Message on Tivo Central. I almost decided to do an expensive rewire of my house with Ethernet because I though my MoCA wasn't working.

Apparently it takes some time for the Minis to start working again after calling TiVo to remove the excess devices from the account.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

To get things working again force a service connection on the Romios and after those finish, then force service connections on the mini... then all should work.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

SCSIRAID said:


> To get things working again force a service connection on the Romios and after those finish, then force service connections on the mini... then all should work.


Thanks. I forced connections on all but the minis are still not seeing the Roamio.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Hmmm... What happens if you go to my shows on one romio and select the other romio... Can you see it's shows? Can you play any? If you get 'not on your account' then account is probably not down to 12.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

When I scroll down to the bottom of My Shows I see the other TiVos greyed out with an explaination that the boxes "could not be found". Maybe by tomorrow morning things will get fixed.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Can each of the devices successfully do a service connection?

Devices grayed out suggests networking issues. Power cycle your router or switch? Reboot TiVo that is moca bridge?

Mine are all working fine now.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

Yes I did a reboot on all my devices and the I did a forced connection for each device. Still no luck. Then I connected my ethernet cable from my Tivo to my Mini and rebooted each again and made the service connection again w/o luck. I will try rebooting the router now.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you for this thread. This started happening for me as well about two days ago. I probably do have over 12 devices on my account. As TiVo could have easily emailed all the customers fitting this condition I am disappointed I am having to go through this the hard way.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dhansx said:


> I've had Tivo since it started. Is there a limit? On the Tivo website I have 15 Active Devices and 3 Inactive Devices!! Of the 15 Active Devices I have 3 Roamios and 4 minis (spread in 2 houses since we are "snowbirds"). The other 8 devices I no longer use and I gave them away. Is there a way I can remove those devices online?


As everyone has discovered yes there is a limit which is supposed to have always been there (and has impacted users in the past). What's unclear is why this wasn't enforced on some users until the past week or so (or if it was removed for everyone by accident and then reinforced).

Scott


----------



## sgirard (Aug 22, 2006)

I am having the same problem. Roamios are working fine, TiVo Minis are not able to connect to the Roamios. Started happening a day or two ago. Went through all of the network troubleshooting, forcing service connections, etc. Service connections go through, networking is fine. No luck on connecting to the Roamios. I have 3 Roamios and all 6 of my minis are affected.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

It's sad. What company in any way penalizes it's company customers for adding TOO MANY devices to their account!!!

EDIT: Replace company for customers


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

dhansx said:


> Yes I did a reboot on all my devices and the I did a forced connection for each device. Still no luck. Then I connected my ethernet cable from my Tivo to my Mini and rebooted each again and made the service connection again w/o luck. I will try rebooting the router now.


Update: Rebooting the router did not help.
So this morning I tried connecting with my ethernet cable, rebooting everthing and forcing a reconnection to Tivo. But still no luck. I just called Tivo and had them remove 2 more of my devices I have sold. I should now be down to 10 Active Devices.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yet another Tivo fail.


----------



## Voodoo22 (Sep 12, 2006)

Having same issue with multiple minis/luxes. All the networking checks out ok. Will try to delete some old devices.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

I have the same problem regularly and have many times in the past. Here's what I do to get them working per past walk-throughs with Tivo CS. Print this and keep it next to your DVR:

After you've ensured you're not having any internet/router/cabling issues (I reboot the router & switches first anyway):

1. Reboot Mini.
2. Force service connect.
3. If you have other Mini's not working repeat 1 & 2 on each one.
4. Reboot Roamio (or whatever you have as main DVR).
5. Force service connect.
6. Reboot Roamio.
7. Reboot Mini(s).
8. Now it/they should work.
9. If they don't, call Tivo and ask them to check your account and refresh everything.

Notes:
Sometimes I just wait a few hours and they start working again.
There is a limit of 12 devices per account. 
You can have more than one account. 
You won't lose recordings on a DVR moved to another account.
Tivo CS can remove units you no longer use from your account.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

Finally success. I am the orginal poster. In summary these are what may have made the difference:
1) I logged into my Tivo.com account and under My Account look at "Tivo Devices".
2) Be prepared to remove any Active Devices if you have more than 12. Don't forget to count streaming Apps. Be prepared to give them the last 4 characters of the Tivo Service Numbers on each the Devices you want to remove.
3) Call Tivo and talk to someone in Accounts.
4 Tell them the Devices you want to remove.
5) Wait a few hours or get a good nights sleep.
6) If it still has not connected try repeating Guided Setup on my Roamio (under Help menu). Aslo you can reboot the Minis. You may have to wait 1 or 2 days.


----------



## Voodoo22 (Sep 12, 2006)

Just got off the phone with TiVo and confirmed all that you have reported above.
There is a 12 device limit.. we ended up deleting both Streams as well as Minis, to get down to 12.
In half an hour we will reboot/do service connection as instructed and the remaining devices should work.

Later, we’ll create a second TiVo account using a different email and put the other devices on it.
At that time, we’ll be careful to keep the Roamio/Mini groups separated across the two accounts.


----------



## Voodoo22 (Sep 12, 2006)

Just re-iterating that Streams do count towards the 12!


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

I had the same issue, V106 and C422 errors. A quick call to TiVo fixed it for me. 

What may help posters here is that my helpful TiVo technician, Marten, explained to me that it makes a difference if devices to be (re)moved to a secondary account have life-time or other service or not. 

If they do have service they can be moved "instantly", if they are without service, accounting department has to be involved to somehow put them back into temporary service so they can be moved. Involving accounting does take a few extra days, he explained.


----------



## Voodoo22 (Sep 12, 2006)

Good point, and the rep mentioned that we should call back soon to set up a new account and to refer to the ticket#.

BTW all this worked and we are back up.. though still need to get the deleted devices set back up.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

My Mini's were working fine until some point last night. Now I get the C421 error and they won't connect to my Bolt. I did everything I was supposed to: I've unplugged the Mini's, powercycled the Bolt, Forced a connection to the service, plugged in a Mini and STILL getting the error! I looked and there are 13 devices on my account. At least 1-2 are with the "ex" so I have no problem removing them from my account. This sucks since it appears I'm stuck until Monday....not happy.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

You need to get the ones you no longer use off your account. All of a sudden they decided to enforce the 12 device unit. You can try a force connect on the Mini then again on the Bolt to see if that helps but you may be SOL till you can call Monday morning.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

It is too bad that Tivo does not allow us to delete devices on their website. 
They allow us to add devices.


----------



## sgirard (Aug 22, 2006)

Update: I called TiVo support on Thursday and had to follow the entire troubleshooting script with the CSR-- which involved checking for service updates/rebooting TiVos/unplugging TiVos etc. A real pain because well, you know. I kept asking the CSR if she thought it was strange that the Roamios were still working but the Minis on 3 (different networks in different physical cities) could not connect to their respective Roamios. I also wondered aloud how it could be a network issue if all of the devices were able to successfully complete their service updates-- over the same network. She would not get off her script (but she was quite patient and nice). 

Finally, (because I had read this thread) I asked her to help me create a new account and move some of my TiVos to the new account. She was very happy to do that for me, and yesterday all of the Minis came back online. I should have started the call with a request to move a few TiVos to a new account because I am pretty confident all the other steps in her script were not helpful.

Anyway, my 3 Roamios and 6 Minis are on speaking terms again.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

brobin said:


> You need to get the ones you no longer use off your account. All of a sudden they decided to enforce the 12 device unit. You can try a force connect on the Mini then again on the Bolt to see if that helps but you may be SOL till you can call Monday morning.


I KNEW I should have removed my ex's boxes off my account! Now I'm paying for it. And it does suck you can't remove a device on-line. I watch TV in my bedroom and living room....now I can't. Which sucks since it's the weekend. They better be able to fix it Monday. There are 13 devices on my account. I know for sure one is hers so I'll have that removed.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

sgirard said:


> Update: I called TiVo support on Thursday and had to follow the entire troubleshooting script with the CSR-- which involved checking for service updates/rebooting TiVos/unplugging TiVos etc. A real pain because well, you know. I kept asking the CSR if she thought it was strange that the Roamios were still working but the Minis on 3 (different networks in different physical cities) could not connect to their respective Roamios. I also wondered aloud how it could be a network issue if all of the devices were able to successfully complete their service updates-- over the same network. She would not get off her script (but she was quite patient and nice).
> 
> Finally, (because I had read this thread) I asked her to help me create a new account and move some of my TiVos to the new account. She was very happy to do that for me, and yesterday all of the Minis came back online. I should have started the call with a request to move a few TiVos to a new account because I am pretty confident all the other steps in her script were not helpful.
> 
> Anyway, my 3 Roamios and 6 Minis are on speaking terms again.


So is it 12 or 10 devices you're allowed??!?


----------



## sgirard (Aug 22, 2006)

@Yuterald: I think it is 12, but I have 11 on my primary account now. By the way, maybe your ex can't use the TiVos over the weekend either, if that is any consolation.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

If my main Bolt works I'm sure her Roamio Plus does....but that would be consolation if it were the case. ...


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

sgirard said:


> @Yuterald: I think it is 12, but I have 11 on my primary account now. By the way, maybe your ex can't use the TiVos over the weekend either, if that is any consolation.


Did you have over 12 before you called though?


----------



## sgirard (Aug 22, 2006)

Yuterald said:


> Did you have over 12 before you called though?


I had 14 TiVos on my account before I called and had 3 old TiVos moved to the new account. The CSR was able to create the new account for me and move the old devices. I was able to specify which devices I wanted moved. All of the TiVos I moved had lifetime service, so they did not need to get accounting involved.

A little while later I received a password reset email for the new account, and I was able to gain access to the new account. (You will need to provide a different email address for the new account.)


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

sgirard said:


> I had 14 TiVos on my account before I called and had 3 old TiVos moved to the new account. The CSR was able to create the new account for me and move the old devices. I was able to specify which devices I wanted moved. All of the TiVos I moved had lifetime service, so they did not need to get accounting involved.
> 
> A little while later I received a password reset email for the new account, and I was able to gain access to the new account.


So you needed to create a new account? I'd prefer just to remove hers and be "done"


----------



## sgirard (Aug 22, 2006)

Yuterald said:


> So you needed to create a new account? I'd prefer just to remove hers and be "done"


The CSR I spoke with said they could not delete units from an account. Their only option was to create a new account and move some devices to the new account.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

sgirard said:


> The CSR I spoke with said they could not delete units from an account. Their only option was to create a new account and move some devices to the new account.


Damnitjanet. Please tell me you didn't have to rename any devices?


----------



## sgirard (Aug 22, 2006)

Yuterald said:


> Damnitjanet. Please tell me you didn't have to rename any devices?


I didn't have to rename any devices. It was helpful to know the last 4 digits of the TSN number for the devices I wanted moved. If you login to Tivo.com and look at your device list, you should be able to figure out which ones you want to move and make a list of those TSN numbers. You can also find the Tivo Service Numbers on the model number label of your devices. It will help you to be a little prepared when you call.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

sgirard said:


> I didn't have to rename any devices. It was helpful to know the last 4 digits of the TSN number for the devices I wanted moved. If you login to Tivo.com and look at your device list, you should be able to figure out which ones you want to move and make a list of those TSN numbers. You can also find the Tivo Service Numbers on the model number label of your devices. It will help you to be a little prepared when you call.


I logged in early today and have kept the page open JUST so I have the info for when I call Monday morning.....new account doesn't mean a new email address to use right?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Yuterald said:


> I logged in early today and have kept the page open JUST so I have the info for when I call Monday morning.....new account doesn't mean a new email address to use right?


It does. One account per e-mail. If they're your exes devices and you don't use them (and don't care about them) just register a bogus gmail, move the boxes to that e-mail and be done with it.

I keep an account around for holding long-term hold and inactive units to keep them off my main account.


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

Yuterald said:


> So is it 12 or 10 devices you're allowed??!?


It is 12 you are allowed but I had one streaming Tivo app which counts but did not show up in my Devices.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

12 is the limit. When I spoke to Tivo CS I moved one device to another account and had them completely remove the 4 Mini's that now sit in a landfill somewhere. I now have 12 devices on my account.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

Do "inactive" devices count?!


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Yuterald said:


> Do "inactive" devices count?!


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhansx (Oct 14, 2021)

Yuterald said:


> I KNEW I should have removed my ex's boxes off my account! Now I'm paying for it. And it does suck you can't remove a device on-line. I watch TV in my bedroom and living room....now I can't. Which sucks since it's the weekend. They better be able to fix it Monday. There are 13 devices on my account. I know for sure one is hers so I'll have that removed.





Yuterald said:


> Do "inactive" devices count?!


Tivo CSR told me Devices in the online Inactive Devices do not count. However all of the Devices in the online Active Devices count, (even it you don't use them).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dhansx said:


> Tivo CSR told me Devices in the online Inactive Devices do not count. However all of the Devices in the online Active Devices count, (even it you don't use them).


I will have to agree. I have 11 active and three inactive. No problems and four Mini boxes.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank you! That means I just need to boot one box...


----------



## Jay Kershner (Oct 17, 2021)

sgirard said:


> Update: I called TiVo support on Thursday and had to follow the entire troubleshooting script with the CSR-- which involved checking for service updates/rebooting TiVos/unplugging TiVos etc. A real pain because well, you know. I kept asking the CSR if she thought it was strange that the Roamios were still working but the Minis on 3 (different networks in different physical cities) could not connect to their respective Roamios. I also wondered aloud how it could be a network issue if all of the devices were able to successfully complete their service updates-- over the same network. She would not get off her script (but she was quite patient and nice).
> 
> Finally, (because I had read this thread) I asked her to help me create a new account and move some of my TiVos to the new account. She was very happy to do that for me, and yesterday all of the Minis came back online. I should have started the call with a request to move a few TiVos to a new account because I am pretty confident all the other steps in her script were not helpful.
> 
> Anyway, my 3 Roamios and 6 Minis are on speaking terms again.


Thanks for the info. I will call TiVo support tomorrow. Bummer they're closed on the weekends now...I have the similar problem. 1 Bolt + 2 Mini's. The Mini's stopped connecting to the Bolt about 2 weeks ago. Been doing all the standard T/S to no avail. I do have 14 devices on my account, so this seems like the likely problem. Appreciate the solution sharing!

Update: I chatted in with support team today, and got the agent to move all my old TiVo's off my account, waited a hour, restarted all boxes, and forced a connection and Viola, my Mini's now can see the main Bolt! Problem fixed. I let them know to update the help center article, as that could have really sped up the solution here.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

I just called and spoke with Lyn who knew the issue right away and moved several non-connected devices to a new account so I should be "back" within 24 hours (or sooner)....


----------



## David B Hawthorne (Oct 18, 2021)

I have the same problem, but my system is strictly Ethernet, no MOCA. It worked fine for two years. I have two Edges (got them when they were released, I literally had a Bolt in there for a week when the Edge came out and I upgraded), and 8 minis, some of which used to connect to one Edge, some to the other. Every single one of them connects to the online service, and the mini's even see the Edge's in the DVR list, they just won't connect. None of them do. At first, it was just the ones on one Edge, but over a period of a few days, none of them would connect. It's not a matter of too many devices, there are only a total of 10 in the entire house. I rebooted them all, reset my network, all the usual tricks, nothing worked ... and when I called support, they made me go through it all over again. Then the "tech" said she had no idea what was wrong, and everything in my setup was correct (which I knew, because it used to work and absolutely nothing changed). She said she would escalate to a T2 tech, and it would be 3-5 business days. That's 3-5 days with the majority of my TVs unable to use live TV. It's completely unacceptable, and I'm about to rip the whole mess out and put in cable box DVRs. I love the TiVo service, but the support is horrible.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

You got the wrong TiVo support person. If you have over 12 devices call them back and move the ones that are one/connected to one system to a new account (new email address).


----------



## David B Hawthorne (Oct 18, 2021)

Yuterald said:


> You got the wrong TiVo support person. If you have over 12 devices call them back and move the ones that are one/connected to one system to a new account (new email address).


I have 10 total boxes. I said that in my post.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

David B Hawthorne said:


> I have 10 total boxes. I said that in my post.


 I missed that when I read your post. 
So when you log into your account on-line- you only see 10 devices?


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

David B Hawthorne said:


> I have 10 total boxes. I said that in my post.


David, do you have any old devices that you no longer use or even have that may still be linked to your account? Just because you stopped using them doesn't remove them. Look at the list in your Tivo account to be sure. That said, I've had the same problem from time to time and the CS agent had to refresh everything on their end to make it work again. I use Ethernet only in my home too - no MoCA. Please let us know what the T2 tech finds.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

David B Hawthorne said:


> I have the same problem, but my system is strictly Ethernet, no MOCA.


If the account check shows under 12 devices, it would be worthwhile detailing what specific network gear interconnects your devices &#8230; in the event that you're somehow being affected by the old "green" switch or IGMP Snooping issue.


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

Bump! My 3 minis all quit working last month, suddenly unable to connect to my main Roamio. Rebooting devices in the proper order, etc. had NO effect. I of course being a network guy proceeded to tear apart my network. No change! I tried upgrading to TE4 (yuck) to see if that was it but no change. I have since downgraded off that. Well after finally having time to look at things more after being gone for a 2 week vacation... THIS THREAD! I have 10 active devices and 8 inactive on my account so this must be it! Off to call TiVo support! Silly TiVo I should have known they had changed something on the backend but after so many years of just working... THIS WAS MADDENING!

Also my main box suddenly will not hold a rename and is the generic DVR-xxxx name regardless of what I choose. Wonder if that is related?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Hippster said:


> Bump! My 3 minis all quit working last month, suddenly unable to connect to my main Roamio.


From parallel thread&#8230;


bhcv said:


> Solved. Created new tivo account. Used chat to transfer 5 boxes from the old account to the new account. Force connected all boxes. All boxes worked without a reboot. Hours on the phone with support was worthless. This thread had the soultion: V106 error - Can't access other Tivo's


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

The phone support person suggested that escalating the case could have a higher up remove the inactive devices from my account, as I did not want to create a new one. That worked! Down to 12 devices total. My main Roamio now has a name again and all the minis are able to connect with no problem.


----------



## coredump4 (Aug 8, 2009)

No news here, just a "me too" post to express my frustration with the unannounced enforcement of the 12-device limit. I'm not frustrated by the fact of the limit itself, it's purely the communication & expectation side of it. Anyone who works for any kind of tech company knows that changing something that disables user functionality without notice is really bad form and will tarnish your image. They really owe us all an apology for the huge communication fail.


----------

